# Got a FoodSaver FM2100, wont suck air out Zip Lock bags?



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a bunch of cheap Walmart gallon zip lock bags.  The FM2100 comes with a great plastic cutter which removes the locking part of the bag which only takes a second to do.

However, when I go to suck and seal, the machine removes the tiniest bit of air, then makes a high rev noise, and then stops to seal the bag, leaving about 95% of the air inside.  It seals it perfectly.  The sealer works on multiple items like chip bags, pasta bags etc.  Just not ziplocks. 

I'd really like to use the cheaper Walmart bags vs buying FoodSaver rolls, which are overpriced.  Any idea whats going on or what I can do?


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

Can't use smooth bags with an external suction vacuum sealer.  

FoodSaver brand bags are good, but as you notice they're expensive at retail.  Overpriced is perhaps unfair; you've already discovered the bags you tried are not usable.  A bag that works is far more cost efficient than a bag that doesn't work.  :)  In any event, the FoodSaver bags are much cheaper if you buy them directly from Foodsaver.com when they have one of their sales going on.  

Also check out forum sponsor vacuumsealersunlimited.com for your bag needs, and Lisa B even posts a discount code for SMF users.  See her posts in http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/129/smoking-gadgets-and-tools


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Can't use smooth bags with an external suction vacuum sealer.
> 
> FoodSaver brand bags are good, but as you notice they're expensive at retail.  Overpriced is perhaps unfair; you've already discovered the bags you tried are not usable.  A bag that works is far more cost efficient than a bag that doesn't work.  :)  In any event, the FoodSaver bags are much cheaper if you buy them directly from Foodsaver.com when they have one of their sales going on.
> 
> Also check out forum sponser vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ for your bag needs, and the owner even posts a discount code for SMF users.










I use the vacmaster rolls. They have a mesh panel inside that allows the sealer to pull air from all parts of the bag instead of trying to fight to get the air out. They work great and really are cost effective. I got a box of 6 rolls for around $35 and have sealed a lot of stuff (I mean a whole lot. We buy meat in bulk then break it into smaller packs). The rolls last a long time and are better since you can custom cut your bags.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

I will also add that the vacmaster bags are great for storing smoked foods because they are rated to be boiled. It makes reheating really easy. The cheap bags fall apart when they are boiled.


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

Well you can get generic brand bags on Amazon for ~$25 for 100', whereas the same FoodSaver bags will cost ~$60.  Not even close.  The FoodSaver bags are a rip off.  The bags from vacuumsealersunlimited.com are $32 so Amazon is a better choice. 

I was just hoping I could use the Zip Locks as I have a bunch of them from a bulk purchase a while back.

So the bags need to be textured on the inside?


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I use the vacmaster rolls. They have a mesh panel inside that allows the sealer to pull air from all parts of the bag instead of trying to fight to get the air out. They work great and really are cost effective. I got a box of 6 rolls for around $35 and have sealed a lot of stuff (I mean a whole lot. We buy meat in bulk then break it into smaller packs). The rolls last a long time and are better since you can custom cut your bags.


The rolls I need are 11" X 50.  Do you have a link for this price?


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

This is what I use:


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

I found these.  They are 11.5 inches vs 11 inches for the stock rolls.  I wonder if it will work:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/115-inch-x-50-Foot-Rolls-Mini-Case-of-6-946152-6.htm


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

FM2100-000-1.jpg



__ mummel
__ Aug 31, 2015


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you internet:


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> Well you can get generic brand bags on Amazon for ~$25 for 100', whereas the same FoodSaver bags will cost ~$60.


Yes, and I've read some pretty crappy reviews on many of those bags.  Cheap bags get pretty expensive when they fail to seal or lose the seal in the freezer.   Have you used any of them?  I'm open to Amazon sourced bags, but would appreciate someone citing the specific brand/vendor they found to be as good as FS or Lisa's bags and can provide a direct link to the Amazon listing.  

FWIW, last week FoodSaver 11"x16' rolls were $6.29/roll (39¢/ft) after their buy-five-get-$25-off, 10% off, and free shipping discounts.  That's equivalent to $20 per 50' roll; about the same cost as the bags I could find on Amazon that had consistently good ratings.  If you're just comparing to retail pricing that's not really fair either to yourself or others here since deals can be had for those who can wait for the sales and buy them cheap.

Also Costco regularly carries a $40 FoodSaver combo pack of four 11" rolls, one 8" roll, and 36 1-quart precut bags.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> *check out forum sponsor vacuumsealersunlimited.com* for your bag needs, and Lisa B even posts a discount code for SMF users.  See her posts in http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/129/smoking-gadgets-and-tools





mummel said:


> I found these.  They are 11.5 inches vs 11 inches for the stock rolls.  I wonder if it will work:
> 
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/115-inch-x-50-Foot-Rolls-Mini-Case-of-6-946152-6.htm


I bet you could PM Lisa B from VacuumSealersUnlimited and ask her...  :)

Don't forget to factor in shipping costs though.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> This is what I use:


Nice, that is a good find.  Vacmaster is a solid brand and that works out to $5/roll.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is a combo pack from vacuum sealers unlimited that is probably a better deal then what I have been getting since you get 4 11" rolls instead of 3. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....-8-inch-rolls-4-115-inch-rolls-6ROLLCOMBO.htm


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Here is a combo pack from vacuum sealers unlimited that is probably a better deal then what I have been getting since you get 4 11" rolls instead of 3.
> 
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....-8-inch-rolls-4-115-inch-rolls-6ROLLCOMBO.htm


I'm coming up with $41.80 delivered for this vs $29.99 delivered from Amazon for your prior link.  

Even with the SMF discount that $14.65 shipping charge from VacuumSealersUnlimited really hurts the pricing if you're not buying a ton of stuff at one time.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> I'm coming up with $41.80 delivered for this vs $29.99 delivered from Amazon for your prior link.
> 
> Even with the SMF discount that $14.65 shipping charge from VacuumSealersUnlimited really hurts the pricing if you're not buying a ton of stuff at one time.


I think they do free shipping every few months but I don't remember exactly. I have started to lean more towards the site sponsors over amazon to try and show some support.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll keep my eyes open, that would be nice.  

I agree about supporting the site sponsors where possible.  Though in this case I could split the difference by ordering from Amazon and mailing Lisa B $5 and still come out ahead!  :)


----------



## mummel (Aug 31, 2015)

$23 for 100' at Amazon.

Two rolls of 11" X 50', excellent reviews: 












71eSg911jmL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ Aug 31, 2015


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> $23 for 100' at Amazon.
> 
> Two rolls of 11" X 50', excellent reviews:


Yep, I think I'd looked at that one.  Go for it.  Let us know how it works out.  I'll be interested also in whether the 50' rolls fit in the FM2100 or if you have to keep the roll outside 

For a savings of $10-16 (10¢-16¢/ft), for me it's just not worth the risk/bother me given these six reviews in the past couple weeks (I only got to page 4):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R2DZQ3C06X/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R2LHCBYXRR/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R3N66AYCDH/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R35MTC7V57/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/RI2GKNFV4R/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/RI2GKNFV4R/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

Edit: Oh also, I'm curious if the 50' roll fits in the FM2100 or if you need to either reroll half the roll or do your bag cutting outside the sealer.


----------



## petewoody (Aug 31, 2015)

There are plenty of good deals on eBay. I have used several suppliers and have never had a problem with their products.


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 31, 2015)

How much is your time worth to mess with the cheap bags with no mesh?


----------



## petewoody (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure if your cheap shot is aimed at me but the quality of the rolls I have obtained from eBay suppliers is equal to or better than the Foodsaver and other retail brands.


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 1, 2015)

Was not meant to be a cheap shot at anybody or anything!  Was simply asking if the hassle of using less expensive bags was worth the time it takes to mess with them! I apologize if you took it i orif anybody took it as a cheap shot!


----------



## petewoody (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry, I took it the wrong way. I agree it can be a hassle using smooth bags. I use the UMAI bags for salumi and charcuterie and you need to use their "mouse" material to form a channel to extract air. This can be a real PITA depending on your vacuum sealer type. The end product is great though.


----------



## mummel (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys, so I tried the hack in the video.  It did not work 100%.  It did suck out a lot of the air, but but left maybe 15% behind.  Not bad, but I think I will rather try the Amazon bags.


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't say I'm surprised; if it worked consistently and reliably for most things, I'd expect to see that tip shared more widely.

The trouble with smooth bags and clamp-style sealers is twofold.  First of course is clamping the top of a smooth bag closes it up tight and the sealer can't suck the air out.  Second is that inside the bag there's more potential for parts of the bag to seal against the smooth bag and isolate areas further down.

With this tip a strip of mesh is inserted to get around the first problem.  Conveniently, a rice mix is rather porous and so theres no issue with the second potential trouble I mentioned above.  :)  I'm not alleging they planned that, probably just happenstance with what they use the machine for usually.   I doubt this trick would have worked very well with the meats I've been vacuum sealing.  

In contrast, full-mesh bags get around both potential issues.  (mostly, one side is smooth and can leave some small bubbles). They also cost more to make and of course cost more to buy, partly from cost but also from the printer/ink or razor/blade style of pricing model.  Lure in with an attractive price then milk you on the supplies.

VacMaster does something a little in between.  VacuumSealersUnlimited has a good description: https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Economy_Bags_vs.html

Do please report back on your success with the Amazon bags you cited.  I'm particularly curious as to how thick the material is relative to the name-brand stuff such as FoodSaver's.  (do you have a micrometer to measure?)


----------



## goliath (Sep 1, 2015)

have a look at this older thread i did...

just cant say enough about the Vac master bags .....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157014/lem-max-vac-and-vacuum-sealers-unlimited-premium-bags

there is a you tube link on there ... impressive

Goliath


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey folks. On a lark I ordered these and they came in today:
FWIW I weighed a 12" long piece and the same length piece of gen-u-ine FoodSaver brand 8" roll material and both were 10gm on a scale accurate to the gram.  Although the embossing is thicker on the FS brand material the mass is the same for both, suggesting the same plastic thickness. 

The 3rd party stuff sealed just fine the two seals I tried.

I think there's good stuff and crappy stuff out there, the trouble is discerning which is which.


----------



## mummel (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you for the review.


----------

